# breast pain



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

hi, i have a question and wondered if anyone had had anything the same, im a bit concerned as for quite some time now, maybe even more than a year but it is being very bad constantly at the moment, i have been getting pain in my left breast, its only ever my left one and its all sort of down the side, like deep in my breast. and i dont know how to describe, it maybe like an ache but it really hurts and is worse when i lay on it or touch it. i went to the doctors ages ago about it and she examied me and said she couldnt feel anything abnormal and that it was probably a muscle and to take nurophen, but it hasnt gone. does anyone know what this could be? i do take the pill but have been on it for about 2 years so it isnt in my opinion associated with that.


----------



## 13430 (Apr 7, 2006)

I would go back to the doctor and ask to get a mammogram to make sure there isn't anything serious going on in there.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

I get pain in my breast once a month, like clockwork. It lasts for about a week. Even though I've had a hysterectomy at age 26 and am now 43.The glands in the breast swell up. Sometimes my breasts leak, even through my clothes. I had a breast ultrasound and the technician asked me how long I had been breastfeading.







Everything came back normal. Doctor told me not to worry about it, and to take anti-inflamatories for the pain.I agree with newsjunkie, see your doctor again and ask for tests to be done.Keep us posted!


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

im only 21 though and i feel silly since anything serious that i would worry about im hardly in the catergory for, like im not overweight, im not a smoker, im fairly active,i barely even drink alcohol - i know some of these probably dont count anyway but i thought id say.so making a fuss just makes me feel silly, since ive made a fuss in he past and its always been IBS so ive ended up feeling like a right nutterthank you though, i will see :/


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some woman have tender breasts that hurt. It can often vary with the cycle as the various hormones effect the tissue.A common other cause of breast pain is fibrocystic changes. Some woman have a lot of cysts and they can cause pain.If it is the muscle wall that is an area that can be really hard to heal up. I had a pull in the chest wall just under my breast and it did take years to heal up. If one could stop breathing for a week or so and rest it, then those injuries would heal up really quickly, but since you can't really rest it they can take awhile.K.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Sophie. Don't panic chances are everything is ok. It might be a good idea to have it checked out though, a mammogram may be in order here, just as a precaution. Take care.


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I had pain in my left breast a few moths ago- dr. said cancer does not cause pain so that is a plus- anyhow, he sent me for a mamogram and then they did a sonogram- found nothing and now the pain is gone- in fact by the time they scheduled me for the sono it was gone. think it was a hormonal thing or a cyst. I wqould ask for a mamogram to be sure and feel better about it.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I injured my right breast a couple of years ago, so much so, that I had bleeding from the nipple for a couple of months, but after ultrasounds, mammograms and blood tests, it healed and I'm fine. That same breast gives me pain sometimes, while the other one doesn't at all.My sister had breast cancer in her right breast. She said the left one was always hurting her and thought something was wrong. That turned out to be the "good" one.Anyway, it doesn't hurt to get it checked out. If anything, it'll ease your mind.Jeanne


----------

